# Will my (US) carseat work in the UK?



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

We will be visiting the inlaws in England this summer. Is there any reason that our carseat (Radian 65) would not work or fit in a UK rental car?! I can't find this answer online. Thanks!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I sounds like it might not fit

from here
http://www.childcarseats.org.uk/faqs/index.htm

Q: Can I use a seat from another country in the UK?

A: Any child used in the UK must conform to the standard ECE R44.03 or R44.04, which is usually denoted with the letter E in a circle and a number (the number indicates the country in which the seat was tested and approved - the UK is 11).

European Standard

The standard applies Europe-wide and therefore European manufactured seats will be an 'appropriate' restraint within the meaning of our laws and can be sold and used in the UK. Always check that they fit your vehicle and child.

It is unlikely that seats from the States or Australasia will meet ECE R44.03 or R44.04, and the method of fixing seats into vehicles can differ between countries. Child restraints that do not meet these standards cannat be used in the UK.


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

As LH listed it is technically illegal. However, we used our RA when we visited fanily in the UK and spain when we were still based in PA. We had no difficulties using a seat belt install RF in a BMW and a renault. We used the seat on the plane.
No one has ever stopped us to check the seats.
When we moved back to the UK permanently we ended up buying a EC seat and unfortunately having to turn ds ff at 18mo and then another because he outgrew the harness by height at 3yo and didn't weigh enough for the min booster laws.


----------



## emamum (Dec 4, 2008)

where in england are you going? not that it matters, just being nose









ive had trouble getting a seat to fit the car because some have shorter seat belts, its very difficult to rear face in uk cars









but if it does fit and you are happy with the safety then no one will check, you would only get stopped if your child is unrestrained and the police had nothing better to do.. despite there being a big kerfuffle abbout the law change, they arent enforcing it.. ive seen toddlers climbing in the back, toddlers sat in front in seat belt, babes on knees of adults or older children, even saw a toddler feeding a bottle to a baby once by standing behind the rear facing seat! and many parents just turn their rear facing only bucket seats around and strap them in.

i am the only person i know whos (tall)8 year old still has a booster and with a 13 month old rear facing


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

Keep in mind that uk cars don't have locking seatbelts and most don't have top tethering points available although some do.
You may need a locking clip if there isn't one on your seat to make a us carseat fit into a uk car safely.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes they will fit and I've never had trouble installing them with a belt or latch. Usually the rear seat behind the passenger seat has a locking belt, and newer cars have latch.

It isn't legal though but nobody will notice or care.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I'm now thoroughly confused! Half of you say it will work, half say it won't!

Our options are:
1.) Take our Radian and hope it fits
2.) rent a carseat from the car rental agency
3.) Buy a new carseat from the UK, have it shipped to the inlaws house, then have the inlaws come meet us at the airport with the seat. (The airport is a 2 hour drive from their house.)

So you can see I really want option #1 to work. But I an nervous about what happens if we get all the way there and the seat doesn't fit?

The car we are renting is called a "Ford Mondeo", if that helps.

We are going to the Penrith area, for the person who asked







That's where DH's family lives.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

I really don't see why the Radian wont fit. I live in France and have never had problems installing ours. Apparently there is one Toyota which is difficult, because of a stiff buckle.

I really don't recommend using a car rental seat in Europe. The ones I've seen in various countries are dire.

U.K. car seats are quite expensive and aren't as good as those you'll find the in the U.S. I know here in Europe, once the child hits 40lbs/18 kilos, they go in a booster, no other options. The EU wont test 5 point car seats past this limit.

For the record, I've been through several police stops and no one has asked about the Radian. I once even installed it in a French police car and the officer hinted that he knew it was American.


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

I really wouldn't worry about buying a UK seat for a visit and, as others have pointed out, car seat rentals are iffy -- the seats can be old and absolutely filthy.

Your Radian will, I am nearly sure, fit a UK car -- at least it's as likely to work in a UK car as a US one. As you probably know, seat belt installs can be tricky with a Radian.

Some things to consider:

1) Are you using it rear- or forward-facing? How old / heavy is your child?

I don't have experience installing a Radian RFing in a European car but have installed one FFing in several, all quite easy and solid installs.

2) Can you use the ISOFIX (similar to LATCH)? In Europe, there's a 40 lb. limit on the ISOFIX points. If your child is under 40 lbs, you should be able to install the seat easily with ISOFIX, though please note it is quite likely that the UK car will NOT have a top tether. From what I have gathered, it is okay (not ideal, but okay) to install with ISOFIX and no top tether if one doesn't exist.

3) Many European cars do not have locking seat belts, so you should be prepared to install with a locking clip if your child is heavier than 40 lbs and you can't use ISOFIX. This can take some practice. Out of five cars we've installed our Radian in in Europe, only one has had seat belts that lock with retractors.

Bottom line, if you're planning to use the Radian FFing and your child is under 40 lbs., then I'm nearly positive your seat will install just fine and I wouldn't even consider another option. If, however, you can't use the ISOFIX, you may want to think about other possibilities.

(Just some background as to my experience with this issue: We took a three-week trip to Denmark last year and brought our Radian; installed it successfully in two cars there. We've since moved to Luxembourg and brought our Radian for our three-year-old; have installed it easily in three cars here. Would've have bought an EU seat but the car we just purchased has locking seatbelts and a top tether, so I am perfectly comfortable continuing to use the Radian.)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

It's illegal to use a US car seat in UK, or anywhere else in Europe since they are not certified ECE R44. It doesn't matter if it's for a day or for a year, it's illegal. The car seat will fit fine although Radian does need an enormous amount of space Rf in many cars.

Although it's illegal I think parents who bring car seats are doing a great job. They think ahead and are using a car seat they are familiar with. UK is just like US at least 30 years behind in car seat safety so no one will notice what car seat is being used. Same thing applies as using a EU car seat in US, no one will notice.

The European standard is a bit stricter than the US FMVSS 213 but both standards are similar. Top tether is rarely available in Europe.

I would not recommending using a rented car seat for your baby. They are often a joke in UK. Your baby is about 12 months old?

Quote:

U.K. car seats are quite expensive and aren't as good as those you'll find the in the U.S. I know here in Europe, once the child hits 40lbs/18 kilos, they go in a booster, no other options. The EU wont test 5 point car seats past this limit.
US car seats are not any better than UK car seats, they are actually inferior. There aren't any "UK" car seats, they are all European seats since Europe only has one car seat standard (ECE R44). European seats are superior to US seats since they offer a far higher rear facing limit (55 lbs) and these seats need relatively little space while having a tall seat shell. UK is in Europe which means the Swedish rear facing 55 lbs car seats are available and legal. Choices are therefore far better than in US.

Harnessing older children, age 4 and up, is not any safer than using a high back booster although most parents believe there is some kind of magic safety benefit. That's not correct. Both harnessing and high back boosters offer good protection for older kids although nowhere near as great as rear facing.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would take the Radian, which will most likely install just fine using isofix. No sense in buying a $500 Swedish seat for a visit to the UK.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

_US car seats are not any better than UK car seats, they are actually inferior. There aren't any "UK" car seats, they are all European seats since Europe only has one car seat standard (ECE R44). European seats are superior to US seats since they offer a far higher rear facing limit (55 lbs) and these seats need relatively little space while having a tall seat shell. UK is in Europe which means the Swedish rear facing 55 lbs car seats are available and legal. Choices are therefore far better than in US_.

Not true. They market different seats in different parts of Europe. We can't get Swedish seats here in France and there were several models of seats sold in the U.K. that were also not available here. France has no higher harnessed or rear-facing seats past 40lbs that I know of.

Also, tethers are rare on European seats, which really improve the safety. The European seats sometimes (i.e. Germany) have this bar on the front instead but it doesn't secure it to the car.

_Harnessing older children, age 4 and up, is not any safer than using a high back booster although most parents believe there is some kind of magic safety benefit. That's not correct. Both harnessing and high back boosters offer good protection for older kids although nowhere near as great as rear facing._

There is nothing magic about age 4. Children can still slide under the seat belt in an accident, in a booster, which wont happen with a 5 point harness.

But we have to agree that the seats here are much more expensive. At least in Sweden, you have the option of the higher rear-facing seats, a real luxury and rarity in Europe! Good for them. I wish the rest of this part of the world would catch on!


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

She's one year old, and 20 lbs. She is RF still and will be for awhile, I hope. Do you think that will work? Sorry, I feel so dumb, I don't know that ISOFIX is or a top tether, or a locking seatbelt (I thought all seatbelts were locking?). I am really, really new to the car seat language.


----------



## ClaudiaTh (Apr 25, 2010)

Can't you ask your In-Laws if one of their friends/family has a car seat you could borrow for your visit? Of course one that is safe, hasn't been in an accident etc.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukuspot* 
She's one year old, and 20 lbs. She is RF still and will be for awhile, I hope. Do you think that will work? Sorry, I feel so dumb, I don't know that ISOFIX is or a top tether, or a locking seatbelt (I thought all seatbelts were locking?). I am really, really new to the car seat language.

ISOFIX is Euro/Canadian term for what we call LATCH in the US. It's the bars in the seat bight in newer (2002+) cars, plus in the US & Canada we have a top tether for FF seats, which reduces head excursion. In EU they don't have top tethers as part of their ISOFIX, nor do they have locking seatbelts in many cars. We have lockability requirements in every car made since 1996, but in EU all seats have built-in lockoffs, meaning locking seatbelts aren't necessary.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ClaudiaTh* 
Can't you ask your In-Laws if one of their friends/family has a car seat you could borrow for your visit? Of course one that is safe, hasn't been in an accident etc.

That was the first thing we did. But there is none available. We are the second of all the children in that group to have babies, and the first over there is still using her carseat.


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

Based on what you've said, I'd say your Radian should be fine to install in a UK car. If the car you rent is very small, it may be a tight fit or the person in front of the Radian may not have much leg room.

Probably the best thing you can do now is read up on how to install the Radian (car-seat.org is a fabulous resource) and spend some time practicing installing it till you can do it easily. On the one hand it's a pain in the behind to install, uninstall and reinstall your seat, but it's important that parents know how to do this correctly. It's really liberating to feel confident about your ability to put in your child's car seat! I remember being terrified to move my first child's seat, since we'd had a tech install it, but with a little practice I've gotten really good at it and can move car seats around with no problem now. If you're going to be traveling, it's important to be able to do this.

How do you have your Radian installed at home? Do you have it installed with LATCH or the seat belt? Is it tethered (usually to the runner of the front seat)? As someone mentioned, ISOFIX is European LATCH. It should be no problem to install a US seat to the ISOFIX tethers, and since the RN is rear-facing, the tethering procedure will be the same as in your car at home.

I'd encourage you to go to car-seat.org and search for "Radian" -- you'll find tons of great information and tips!

Good luck!


----------

